# Holzannahmegebühr



## Ishould haveknown

Buenos días,

Hemos recibido una factura en alemán y no entendemos de qué se trata.

22,30 cbm Holzannahmegebühr.

¿Puede ser contenedores de basura o de almacenaje?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Que me corrijan los hablantes nativos, pero provisionalmente yo lo interpretaría como

22,30 m3 impuesto maderero

Quizás estoy diciendo un bolazo, pero bueno, tomalo como una primera aproximación. Saludos a la Madre Patria


----------



## jocutus

Dabei handelt es sich wohl um eine Entsorgungs-Rechnung - Abfälle werden getrennt abgegeben, weil Vernichtung oder Endlagerung verschieden hohe Kosten verursachen.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Bien, ¿entonces quedaríamos en *tarifa por retiro de desechos madereros*?


----------



## jocutus

Ich denke schon.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Querido Jocutus,

Ich sprehe keine Deutche. 

Gracias Doktor Faustus. Era lo que imaginábamos.

Dankeschon a los dos.

Shudd


----------

